# Canister filter for 10 gallon



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Lots of people use cans on their tens, a good can for a ten? 2213 comes to mind


----------



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

Sunsun 602B. Great filter and only $35 on [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

mott said:


> Lots of people use cans on their tens, a good can for a ten? 2213 comes to mind


+1 

Got a 2217 on my 60l / 15g and its perfect. A little big on flow at first, but they clog up in and simmer down in a few weeks.


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

What kind of output pipes to keep agitation at a minimum?


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

Zoomed 501 rocks

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

zankotsu said:


> What kind of output pipes to keep agitation at a minimum?


Most cans come with a spraybar setup, just point the output so there is a slight ripple at the surface, should be good enough for o2 exchange, you might have to adjust it as the water drops or top it off in between wc's


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

Check out AquaTop Red Devil HOB Canister Filter


----------



## Divine Winds (Feb 16, 2008)

I also like the Zoomed 501. 10 gallons is probably reaching it's max though.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

zankotsu said:


> What kind of output pipes to keep agitation at a minimum?


Good point. Forgot to say that you may need/want to swith to something like a bowl style lilypipe. I used a do!aqua (pictured below) with my 2217, but later switched to a classic lily pipe when the flow settled since I felt the bowl threw the co2 upwards towards the surface. 
I use a pre-filter and that also slows down a bit but makes the water crystal clear.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I was happy with a Rena XP1 on my 10gal.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Running an Eheim 2211 on a 12G.

Running Zoomed 501 on 3G. It's a space saver.

Both provide plenty of flow.


----------



## morelight (Jun 2, 2013)

the zoomed 501 is pretty good, but if i had a 10 gal i'd go with an internal filter with spray bar. They sell for about 9 bucks and free ship on the auction. I have one for extra water movement in a 29 gal and they work great and well made by Sunsun model JP-043f


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*didnt want to hijack...*

Also looking for a canister for a 10gal until my 19.5gal is made and I would like to transfer the canister over. I want it strong enough to be under the tank with good flow. I will also use a mini pump for more circulation in the 19.5gal with 30"x15"x10" dimensions.
Thanks and sorry for butting In.


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

Finnex PX-360? Any thoughts? I'm in the market as well.

I was going to go with an U.P.Aqua in-line CO2 diffuser and a Hydor 200W in-line heater, as well as DOAqua lily pipes. Total cost of everything is ~$200 on Amazon.


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Ive been using the Aquatop AT-200 on my 5 gallon for about 6months now, $40 and free shipping and comes with a cheap lily attachment and tons of accessories. Works great for me 

http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-at-200.html


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

Mirkinator said:


> Ive been using the Aquatop AT-200 on my 5 gallon for about 6months now, $40 and free shipping and comes with a cheap lily attachment and tons of accessories. Works great for me
> 
> http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-at-200.html


Looking at this one pretty hard.


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

zankotsu said:


> Looking at this one pretty hard.


I enjoy it  Only gripes I had was I got those crappy bioballs instead of ceramic media and i had to take a wrench to the hose connection to make a tight seal. Have to get them _really_ tight. Also doesnt selfprime, but for the price it was def worth it (so far!)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mirkinator said:


> Ive been using the Aquatop AT-200 on my 5 gallon for about 6months now, $40 and free shipping and comes with a cheap lily attachment and tons of accessories. Works great for me
> 
> http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-at-200.html


You had my interest all perked with the "comes with a lily pipe" comment.

Then I looked at it.

WHAT'S WITH THE GREEN? DID EVERYONE DRINK THE EHEIM COOLAID OR SOMETHING? WHY????

*headdesk*

/EndPetPeeveRant LOL


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have 4 Finnex PX-360 and I do like them ... until they bumped up the price to $65.

v3


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

lauraleellbp said:


> You had my interest all perked with the "comes with a lily pipe" comment.
> 
> Then I looked at it.
> 
> ...


Lol! Very true! Seems they certainly know how to copy quality products! It is p cheap stuff, but it does work. Never really was a fan of the Green myself...


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

For flow reduction in small tanks, those new ADA spin lily pipes look nice. Expensive though.


----------



## popytoys (Dec 16, 2013)

I used Finnex 360 for my 10G ADA... I think I should have got eheim 2211? I think the flow is little too slow.


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

Kareen said:


> Check out AquaTop Red Devil HOB Canister Filter


Looking at this one, too. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I have a 10 and the Red Devil appears to be just what I need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

Be sure to tell me how it works out for ya!



dcutl002 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I have a 10 and the Red Devil appears to be just what I need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Do you really need a canister in a 10G tank? What fish do you intend to keep? Imo a simple sponge filter can do the job and would cost much lesser than a canister filter.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

redant said:


> Do you really need a canister in a 10G tank? What fish do you intend to keep? Imo a simple sponge filter can do the job and would cost much lesser than a canister filter.


Some don't have the back space for a hang-on-back and some, like myself, *"HATE"* the air pump buzz, gurgle and bubbling sound with a passion.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Also check out those super cheap SunSun canisters. People seem to like them. Most likely wont last 30yrs like an eheim classic but for the bucks spent they seem like great deal. 

Regardless of what filter you get, be sure to set up your media correctly with quality media. No ceramic rings or cheap plastic bio-media.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Eheim 2211 or 2213 should be more than enough.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

exv152 said:


> Eheim 2211 or 2213 should be more than enough.


Go with the 2211, 2213 would be too much

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

You could try an Eheim 2211.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

Matsnork said:


> Good point. Forgot to say that you may need/want to swith to something like a bowl style lilypipe. I used a do!aqua (pictured below) with my 2217, but later switched to a classic lily pipe when the flow settled since I felt the bowl threw the co2 upwards towards the surface.
> I use a pre-filter and that also slows down a bit but makes the water crystal clear.


Are you using the green tubing that came with the Eheim filter? If you are using clear tubing, where did you get it from, and what size is it? I would like to get an Eheim canister filter for my 10 gallon tank, and lily pipes.


----------



## gobluewolverines4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kareen said:


> Check out AquaTop Red Devil HOB Canister Filter


Do you have any experience with this filter? The price is amazing, but I can only find 2 reviews online, which are both positive.


----------

